# Prayers Welcome



## beaulesye10 (Jan 13, 2015)

I have been wanting to hunt Albany Nursery WMA since I moved to Albany last April. I mean 300 acres, no vehicle access, and bow only is right up my way of hunting. I've had a lot of work and holidays get in the way so today was the first chance I got to head out there. I had preloaded a few spots I saw from google earth and birds eye on bing maps onto my GPS so I decided to go on a walk about. I pulled up to the gate at 2pm threw my hooks pack and little lock on stand on my back and took off. My goal was to walk down to the furthermost corner of the place and then put the wind in my face and walk up one of the boundary lines looking for fresh sign and see if the spots I thought might make nice corridors would be worth sitting. 

My first two spots were a bust, and I wasn't finding any fresh sign, I had one more spot I wanted to check and as I neared it, I caught movement in front of me. I looked to see a deer boudning over a little rise. I waited a second looking with binos and saw no more movement so I eased forward. I ended up going about 20 yards when I ran right into a doe. We saw each other about the same time at about 50 yards and she turned and ran busting through water and palmettos. Now I was only a few hundred yards from the last spot on my GPS so I started to ease forward. I looked up to see another doe standing some 75 yards in front of me. She turns without sticking her tail up and bounds off out of sight. I walked to just before where she was standing, when a spike, bedding in a palmetto thicket jumps up and runs off. I look to see the property line is very near and that the spot I wanted to check though less than a 100 yards is not on the WMA so I opt to just climb a tree right there in front of the spikes bed. It was nearly 430 and it looked to be a little funnel between a duck pond and a thicket on the neighboring property. 

The sit was pretty uneventful until 515 when I catch movement 80 yards in front of me. I see a buck working the opposite ridge line. I pulled out my little doe grunt and gave 3 lost doe grunts/bleats. I don't see the deer for a little bit. I then look to my 2oclock and he is standing there staring my way slowing working his way in just in front of my downwind scent cone. I see he is a tall narrow 6 point as he closes the distance.....40 yards he checks the wind with his nose.....30 yards he starts to walk in front of me...I then catch movement where he was first standing and there is a dandy 8pt 15 inch spread broke brow tines. HE starts to come in to my setup. The six point walk out in front of me never making it much closer than 30 yards...The 8pt though, he read the script like a no talent Liberal Arts student, he turns as he hits the 30 yard mark directly in front of me and turns to sniff the bed the spike was laying in just an hour before...PERFECTLY BROADSIDE.... I lean over and think to myself as I'm looking at his shoulder "He's dead, the only reason he doesn't' know it is because I haven't dropped the string". I knew I could make the shot it was 20 yards, calm deer and it FELT RIGHT. I focus on the corner of his shoulder hit anchor and I see my arrow hit just behind the pocket about an inch or so about the white hair. 

The arrow hits with a Huge "CRACK" and I know I've hit the opposite leg and I know he is going to drop in sight as he runs away......and runs away.....and runs out of sight....then all is silent with no sound of a crash....

I was elated I knew he was dead! I mean how could he not be I hit the EXACT spot I was burning a hole in... I climb down, pack up, and call a buddy to let him know I'd stuck one and to stay close in case I needed him to ride over. 

I walk to the shot, NO BLOOD  I find both halves of my arrow laying there together, never had that happen before. Front half has good blood on it but a good amount of fat... The back half has blood on half of it nice and pink.

I start the trail to the last place I had marked where I saw him....NO BLOOD, I step into the creek to see if he has crossed and there is blood in the middle of the creek on a leaf... I trailed him for 30 yards or so down the creek with blood on the leaves laying on top of the water. He stepped out of the creek and I trailed him pretty easily for another 50 yards on a nice pink, sometimes bubbly, blood trail. Then for 20 yards or so he makes zig zags, still decent blood, but more drops and specs. Then the last drop I found was where he crossed the creek and into a cedar thicket. I've gone just over a 100 yards at this point, I can't find blood on the other side of the creek where the tracks show him coming out. I follow the trail for 15 yards or so into the cedar thicket before its a wall I have to tunnel in... I still have no blood I go back and retrace looking for blood to no avail. It is now pitch black I,m about 0.9 miles from the truck, well off the WMA, and I'm out of blood, I opt to back out. 

So, I now sit here typing this because I'm frustrated, I'm sulking a little bit, and I'm second guessing my "Perfect Hit''. I know what I saw but I just can't get over him going as far as he has. I shot him with my Mamba right at 60lbs at my draw with a 580 grain easton tradional shaft with lumenock, tipped with a left wing NO Mercy (first animal I've shot with this head).

So as the title says think of me tomorrow when you wake up at first light to have your cup of coffee. I will be some where in the bowel of Southwest Ga hoping to find a deer before 9am, so I can make it into work for my conference call, that I have already cancelled twice this week, and say a prayer. Because this late in the season a little luck and slap on the back from the man upstairs goes a long way.  

I'll let you know, good or bad tomorrow.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## SELFBOW (Jan 13, 2015)

Might be brisket Only.... Is the trail a walking deer or running?


----------



## beaulesye10 (Jan 13, 2015)

Running  until the end of the trail. Last 50 yards looked like a walking deer.


----------



## Allen Oliver (Jan 13, 2015)

Good luck in the morning bro. I will be watching for a text. Wish I could come help ya look.


----------



## Munkywrench (Jan 13, 2015)

Good luck man, I know the feeling. Atleast you have a trail though. Maybe he got out of the creek at a different spot than what you thought


----------



## Big7 (Jan 13, 2015)

I'll give you credit for the stick-n-string.

Most of the super magnum bow hunters know
where I'm going.. Another one.

Hope you find and use the meat.

Best of luck to you.


----------



## SELFBOW (Jan 14, 2015)

Big7 said:


> I'll give you credit for the stick-n-string.
> 
> Most of the super magnum bow hunters know
> where I'm going.. Another one.
> ...



Hey Bud look in the bowhunting and deer hunting forum and you will see these same type threads. Dont act like they aren't there I just read some the other day. I didn't add any smart comments though


Noboby in this thread has ever made a bad shot.......
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=829983


----------



## deast1988 (Jan 14, 2015)

Good luck man! Keep us posted.


----------



## beaulesye10 (Jan 14, 2015)

Well just got in to work, getting ready to make a conference call, so I'll make it short. No deer. I got back to where I left off last night and we had a little shower here around 1 am woke me up. I couldn't find the last blood I had marked other than the toilet paper I had left, to be honest after going back over the previous blood all that was there other than the large puddle spots was gone from the shower. I grided  off the thicket he walked in using by gps and walked it out for 200 yards. I found nothing.

I'm starting to agree with Martin though that maybe I hit him lower than I thought, once I really looked at the arrow for the 10,000th time last night there was a lot more fat on it than I have ever seen and that is usually a sign of a brisket shot. 

I try to take a positive from everything and in this case I can say that you can find deer using an aerial photo and burning some more boot leather.


----------



## Big7 (Jan 14, 2015)

SELFBOW said:


> Hey Bud look in the bowhunting and deer hunting forum and you will see these same type threads. Dont act like they aren't there I just read some the other day. I didn't add any smart comments though
> 
> 
> Noboby in this thread has ever made a bad shot.......
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=829983



#1 "Bud".. I'm not your "bud".

#2 YOU would not be so defensive UNLESS you KNOW I'm right, which I am and you do..

No need for the rolleyes.

Last time I checked, this is a forum.
Play by the "rules" and you get to opine.

I do and I do..

Need anything else, PM me.
Don't make ME make YOU look foolish
on an open thread. 

It's no secret. Gun hunters lose a few.
NOT NEAR AS MUCH AS BOW percentage wise.

Here is where I would put the rolleyes in, but I won't.

My complements to the OP for shooting stick-n-string.
That's a primitive weapon. Compounds are NOT.

They almost need a small warhead on them.
That way, you don't need them to suffer and if you do the deed, DRT just like a gun. Provided capable hands.

Have a nice day.


----------



## beaulesye10 (Jan 14, 2015)

Big7 said:


> #1 "Bud".. I'm not your "bud".
> 
> #2 YOU would not be so defensive UNLESS you KNOW I'm right, which I am and you do..
> 
> ...



No matter the capable hands, when shooting at living animal things happen outside of our control. I still see my shot in my mind and it looked good. A little rain and 5 hours of my life later it must not have been as good as I thought.

As far as open forum, you are correct it is, but a troll is never liked. We come to this forum because we are like minded in our cause, some of us use firearms some of us only use bows. Whichever the weapon we do our best to make a clean kill, provide thanks to good Lord, and share our excitement. Come to a shoot some time, its a lot different sending an arrow at 15 steps than it is touching a trigger from a 100 steps. 

God Bless


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Jan 14, 2015)

Just ignore little7.


----------



## SELFBOW (Jan 14, 2015)

Big7 said:


> #1 "Bud".. I'm not your "bud".
> 
> #2 YOU would not be so defensive UNLESS you KNOW I'm right, which I am and you do..
> 
> ...



OK Greg. I'm not gonna pm a troll for anything. Find someone else to pm with. Do you know what trolls are? Usually lonely fellows needing attention, you know the kind w to many ex's right 
Lonely in their own little world so they throw opines out where they don't belong to see who bites.  

Well I bit and I'm a big fish

Just because you are entitled to an opine doesn't give it any value.   Do you have any data or facts to back up your claim about bow hunters? Libtards and trolls usually don't so try and surprise me


----------



## Big7 (Jan 14, 2015)

I'm not trolling.

Far from it.

I may be one of the most conservative members on here.

Paying kudos to the stick-n-string OP qualifies me as a troll??

Ok.. Got it.

 Gun hunters lose deer.
Not as much as bow hunters, that claim "hunting prowess",
stealth and the master of all stalkers.

Just search here. When you finish that, watch some
"bow hunting" infomercials..

See who loses the most.. 

I have a good dog, if you need one.
Mostly calls from bow hunters.

Tell you what.. You get with me on a 15 yard shot.
I'll show you a DRT deer.

Meanwhile, take the same shot with yer' bazillion pound
pull bow. My Jack Russell will find it for you. Dachshund shows promise as well..

NOT MANY even good "bow" shots are DRT. That's a fact.


----------



## Big7 (Jan 14, 2015)

beaulesye10 said:


> No matter the capable hands, when shooting at living animal things happen outside of our control. I still see my shot in my mind and it looked good. A little rain and 5 hours of my life later it must not have been as good as I thought.
> 
> As far as open forum, you are correct it is, but a troll is never liked. We come to this forum because we are like minded in our cause, some of us use firearms some of us only use bows. Whichever the weapon we do our best to make a clean kill, provide thanks to good Lord, and share our excitement. Come to a shoot some time, its a lot different sending an arrow at 15 steps than it is touching a trigger from a 100 steps.
> 
> God Bless



No doubt in my mind you thought you had a good shot.
Otherwise, you would not have taken it.

I commend you for the stick-n-string as opposed to
the fancy compounds.

I'm on your side. Truly "primitive" weapons are one thing.
The not so primitive are a different story. Just an excuse.  

You did hit and not recover the animal though. Correct?


----------



## beaulesye10 (Jan 14, 2015)

Big7 said:


> No doubt in my mind you thought you had a good shot.
> Otherwise, you would not have taken it.
> 
> I commend you for the stick-n-string as opposed to
> ...



Oh I did lose a deer, hurts like CensoredCensoredCensoredCensored and never gets easier. I've felt it before and I'm sure I'll feel it again at some point in my life. I think your tone is the reason some jump on you. Your opinions are one thing but being a jackass in the manner you convey it can rub people wrong. Here I am going thorough the lose of a critter that could have survived, could be dead, could be suffering, I don't know! All I know is I caused an act of death that was not swift, I don't need a negative Nancy coming in here telling me there goes another one. 

I imagine archers do lose more game than gun hunters, but I think we lean to much on the fact the hunter was not effectively practiced other than the weapon they used. I've harvest my 25th deer this past December with a stick and string, lost my third deer last night in nearly 10 years of using these bows. I've got to say hearing an "I told you so" from a gun hunter isn't something I really needed or wanted. 

I will say thank you for the commendation, but I do it because I enjoy the art of starting my hunt where those who pull a trigger just ended there's.


----------



## Big7 (Jan 14, 2015)

Good for you.
Think you are seeing through my prism now

My intent was not to bash you.

Just some of the smart butts on here.
We have been down this road before.
Like the one's that dress up like this and call foul on someone else.
http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=9238152&postcount=12
(This is where I have to practice the "no name calling" restraint on the forum)

Like I said, I TRULY commend you for the stick and string.

The one's that sling shafts at will, clearly out of range,
with mega-bows are the one's that tee me off.

According to your account, I would say, as I have said in other
threads, You are an ethical hunter and good marksman.

Your average is exemplary. Sign of a good hunter.

More power to you.
You and a few are the exception, not the rule.

I'm not a "negative Nancy" and my rub was not with you.

It's these "tweens" that think they are "master hunters"
that continually post "I hit one and couldn't find it" types.

I wish you success and a freezer full..


----------



## SELFBOW (Jan 14, 2015)

Big7 said:


> The one's that sling shafts at will, clearly out of range,
> with mega-bows are the one's that tee me off.
> 
> 
> ...



I call bull on this one Greg. You are 51 yrs old and just as immature as the Tweens you speak of.  


Maybe you should look at your own NEGATIVE comments thru out the GON. Its easy to see what you are based on them. 

And you in typical troll fashion ignored the need for facts or data to make your claims accurate ....

I read somewhere that bow hunters put more meat in their freezer than gun hunters do. Simple logic less people doing it and still killing plenty of animals......percentage wise as you say...


----------



## robert carter (Jan 14, 2015)

Beau, Keep your chin up Sir. You are persistent and a good hunter. Focus on the next one. Look forward to seeing you at Horse Creek again.
   Martin ,don`t waste your time or let your neck get red. WE know why we do what we do. RC


----------



## Al33 (Jan 14, 2015)

robert carter said:


> Martin ,don`t waste your time or let your neck get red. WE know why we do what we do. RC





Don't punch the tar baby Br'er Rabbit.


----------



## sawtooth (Jan 14, 2015)

You practice religiously- you make sure your arrows are tuned and flying true- you sharpen your broadheads to a lethal edge- you make the conscience decision to only shoot at animals that are calm and in no way alert to your presence, a rule that you never bend. You know your effective range and adhere strictly to it.  No detail is overlooked, and every aspect of those details are continuously monitered and adjusted for changing conditions. We take our bowhunting extremely seriously. 
  Beau is part of "US".  What the animal does after the string is dropped is beyond the control of the hunter- and sometimes the outcome of a shot is  awesome, sometimes less than perfect, sometimes absolutely bad. WE accept that, and strive for the absolute best arrow we can deliver- The VAST majority of our arrows find their mark, a scant few do not. That's a fact. 
   Sticks and stones, Beau- the argumentative nature in me got the best of me in another thread and I won't let that happen again. Let it roll off your back, ignore it and maybe it will go away. 
 Sorry about your deer, I've been there- just focus on the next one. 
   Maybe one day we'll get to hunt together, I'm not that far from Albany. Big Mustache said you were a pretty good fella and his opinion goes a long way in my book.


----------



## oldfella1962 (Jan 14, 2015)

This thread does bring up a point. Bow hunters (as do gun hunters) lose some deer. Got it.

I'm talking about bowhunting , be it with a compound or trad:
what percentage of the deer are not recovered comparing ground hunters to treestand hunters? There is probably not much scientific date comparing these two factors, with all other factors being equal. Don't beat me up here, I'm just wondering.

Using a trad bow from a tree means shooting that steep angle. The room for error on a double lung is small - and I'm not factoring in thick bones with 50 pounds draw versus 70 pounds, for example. I know it would be hard to gather enough data because not many people hunt from the ground these days, at least here in Georgia. 

But it makes you think - you get more shot opportunities from a tree, but what percentage of those shots result in recovered animals versus shots from the ground?

Hunting from trees _seems_ to favor the compound hunter. Think about it. 
Faster velocities = less time for a deer to move when reacting to the shot. Less time for a double lung to turn into a single lung shot. Heavier draw weight = more power to punch through the thicker ribs closer to the spine, or even a shoulder bone.
More accuracy = less likelihood of not hitting the vitals.

I really think research should be done on this subject.
Would trad gear benefit from trad hunting techniques due to the built in limitations of the equipment? 

Not trying to stir the pot here, I am genuinely interested in a scientific study on this subject.


----------



## tradhunter98 (Jan 14, 2015)

RC had prolly killed more with a bow then you know who with a gun that's suppose to make them DRT... Whatever that means.  

I have a tracking dog, I had more calls from gun hunters then I did bowhunters last year.


----------



## bam_bam (Jan 15, 2015)

Big7, why would you (being a gun hunter) even waste your time coming in a trad bow hunting forum (which you obviously know very little about) and give your "opinion" to a group of like minded people whom I am pretty sure couldn't care less what your "opinions" are. I know I don't.


----------



## SELFBOW (Jan 15, 2015)

bam_bam said:


> Big7, why would you (being a gun hunter) even waste your time coming in a trad bow hunting forum (which you obviously know very little about) and give your "opinion" to a group of like minded people whom I am pretty sure couldn't care less what your "opinions" are. I know I don't.


Because he's a lonely insecure 51 yr old male w a lot of ex's so he has relationship issues and probably feels inferior in his ways in most aspects of his life and he thinks he can continue to try to downgrade people to make himself feel better. He's just immature, lonely, and not much of a hunter as well. Have you ever seen him speak of success?

On here he certainly ask for a lot help and seems to struggle keeping a job. Go figure.

His goal is to ruffle feathers and mine have been ruffled. He stated "Don't make ME make YOU look stupid on an open forum" well I'm  still waiting Bud........


----------



## sawtooth (Jan 15, 2015)

SELFBOW said:


> Have you ever seen him speak of success?
> 
> Don't say that, Bud!   He is VERY successful. Didn't you see where he said that he could hit a deer @15 yds. with a center fire rifle, or rimfire for that matter, and it would be DRT???!! That is awesome! I wish somebody would award him with a plaque or something to recognize him for such an accomplishment.


----------



## sawtooth (Jan 15, 2015)

SELFBOW said:


> On here he certainly ask for a lot help and seems to struggle keeping a job.
> 
> I bet he would be a good shooting instructor. Think about it....15 whole yards AND with a rifle too???? Who WOULDN'T want to learn how to do that??


----------



## SELFBOW (Jan 15, 2015)

sawtooth said:


> SELFBOW said:
> 
> 
> > Have you ever seen him speak of success?
> ...


----------



## sawtooth (Jan 15, 2015)

I'm sitting on the ground right now.  I've arrowed six deer this year, with this recurve, four from the ground. I'm begging number 7 to show up before it rains.  None of mine have been DRT but rather D in about 40 to 80....... Do they still count? 
I've got on your favorite outfit......


----------



## SELFBOW (Jan 15, 2015)

sawtooth said:


> I'm sitting on the ground right now.  I've arrowed six deer this year, with this recurve, four from the ground. I'm begging number 7 to show up before it rains.  None of mine have been DRT but rather D in about 40 to 80....... Do they still count?
> I've got on your favorite outfit......



Shooting instructor... That's hilarious !
I'm squirrel hunting w my bow 21 Drts ain't enough ....

I hope #7 for you is BIG!


----------



## sawtooth (Jan 15, 2015)

bam_bam said:


> Big7, why would you (being a gun hunter) even waste your time coming in a trad bow hunting forum (which you obviously know very little about) and give your "opinion" to a group of like minded people whom I am pretty sure couldn't care less what your "opinions" are. I know I don't.



Well stated, Mr. W.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Jan 15, 2015)

This thread certainly took a wrong turn! 


 Sorry to hear the news B10. Good luck in the future hunts!


----------



## Big7 (Jan 16, 2015)

tradhunter98 said:


> RC had prolly killed more with a bow then you know who with a gun that's suppose to make them DRT... Whatever that means.
> 
> I have a tracking dog, I had more calls from gun hunters then I did bowhunters last year.



Might need to know the difference from ten and them.. Just saying..

Turn on yer' spell checker..

Quick search here with just a few keywords reveal
This:

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=817992&highlight=wounded+lost+arrow+bow+deer 

I'm pretty sure a few more keywords would have provided more of the same.

NO WAY KNOCKING OR BASHING BOW HUNTERS!

And yeah, I do have a lot of friends that bow hunt.

Most of them have success..
Check out some other forums..
You WILL get the same result.

As posted earlier, and on threads elsewhere
the odds of a mediocre shot with a bow leads more often to "lost" game, than do mediocre shot with a 'gun".

That's just a fact. 

Now, for you ethical hunters, don't get me wrong,
I'm with you all the way.

My original "firestorm post" was about having a season where EVERYONE has the same start.. Slingshot, bow
or piano string makes no difference to me.
As long as it's legal.. 

I'm going to leave this one alone.

You win.
I don't track,(mine, DRT) except for mostly bow hunters and
my freezer STAYS full.

And if you don't know what DRT is, you might want
to change tactics or your weapon. That way you don't
NEED to know how to track.. unless you are helping someone out or getting PAID..

Have fun. Wish all of you good luck. 

And what the heck does starting a beef herd have
to do with this thread?

I ask for and provide lots of info on this board.
thought that was what it's for?


----------



## Todd Cook (Jan 16, 2015)

" my intent was not to bash you".

Just exactly what was your intent? I try hard to stay out of foolish threads like this, but you sir have been out of line to 3 or four people that I think quite highly of. I've hunted with them and know for a fact they have ethics that are far loftier than what you make them out to be.

Trad bowhunters as a whole are far more ethical, and far better , more dedicated hunters than other weapon users. That is not a statistical fact, it is my observation after spending many years around all types.

I too have lost a deer that I shot with a bow. And a gun for that matter. If you haven't, you haven't shot at many. 

We are a close knit group of like minded hunters. When one of us makes a bad shot, which is not often, we lift up, not beat down. Your comments were unnecessary and unwelcome. Go Away.


----------



## SELFBOW (Jan 16, 2015)

I'm just gonna take a deep breath right now n try not to sink to his level again. 

I will say one thing DRT does not apply to archery. A well placed arrow will not provide a DRT moment but falling within sight is common. Why some bonehead gunslinger thinks it should is beyond understanding.
And another thing an animal wounded by a sharp broadhead  stands a better chance of surviving then one from a bullet that destroys muscle. 

Big7 made himself look stupid in this thread, I didn't have to help him but I gladly did.

Your little "fire storm" post is because you are clueless to why there are seasons, limits, etc. When a state like Ohio kills 150,000 deer in one week of gun season and 50,000 in 4+ months of archery says it all. Most mid west and northern states for that matter same rules apply. Ga as well. You are aware there's around 400,000 hunters 
here right?

Someone like you not capable of doing anything but shooting a gun at 15 yds is why there is a season for others......you need to find another sandbox to play in w your all your ex's.  There's a reason you got so many , getting clearer by the minute ....


----------



## nannywacker50 (Jan 16, 2015)

God bless him (Big7) for he knows not what he says.


----------



## SELFBOW (Jan 16, 2015)

For Mistaken 7.....

Gun hunters never lose deer.....
Get yer glasses n read....http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=821918&highlight=

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=822002&page=3&highlight=gun+lose+deer

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=785272&page=5&highlight=gun+lose+deer


I could ADD a lot more if you cant get the point from reading these.....
or go to some OTHER sites and read the same thing there...


----------



## sawtooth (Jan 17, 2015)

I agree completely with Todd's comments. 
Big 7, have you ever been to a place or event, like a restaurant, or a baseball game, maybe a party of some sort. Everyone is having a fun time, laughing and getting along great, sharing ideas and cutting up and just having a grand time. 
And then a certain person shows up. Loud, obnoxious, negative, ignorant, standoffish, and rude. Everybody is rather tolerant at first in the name of politeness and decency. But the offending intruder doesn't recognize this or doesn't catch on very quickly, and continues to irritate the people that is unfortunate enough to share his company. Eventually, one of the less patient members of the decent group can no longer stand the idiotic and condescending behavior of the intruder and calls him out on it, and bad feelings and arguments ensue. 
Big 7, you are that person. We are all friends here. We enjoy this place, we share, we get along, we encourage, we help each other out, WE RESPECT EACH OTHER.  We DO NOT criticize. This trad forum is different and special to us, you are having difficulty grasping that it seems. Sure, it is an open forum,and you can type what you want to ...anywhere you want to. You just don't fit in very well here.


----------

